# Woodchuck Log Stand



## Furious (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey all, I bought a Woodchuck Log Stand a couple of weeks ago and had a chance to put it through it's paces this past week.

First off, I purchased it online and had it shipped to my P.O. box in New York. It was there within a few days of me ordering it, that was nice, being in Ontario I am used to waiting a minimum of a week for anything from the States. When I got it home it literally took me 5 mins to assemble it. Talk about a well made tool, aluminium and stainless steel construction, light weight and durable...

Having never used a log stand or Peavey/Cant Hook before I was very impressed with how well it worked. The ability to grab snow covered logs and jerk them out of my pile so I could get at them was awesome. Even with a foot of snow on the ground, once a log was hooked up and you rotated the handle down to lift the log it was in the perfect position every time. The new toe lift attachment makes it even quicker to manipulate the Woodchuck. I can say that a Peavey or Cant Hook would be easier to get in and out of tight places in a log pile. The log stand part of a Woodchuck makes it manipulating it a bit tougher, but honestly, I am guilty of sometimes using the wrong tool for a particular job lol!!!

So for the Firewood guy that I am, it works great. Makes things way cleaner and easier and I would not consider hitting the woods or log pile without it again. Besides, anything that will keep your chain out of the dirt will pay for itself pretty quick!!


----------

